# Lake Terrace (JLT)



## DkyDky (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm planning to move to Lake Terrace soon.

I've done a little research and found that it's one of the better towers in JLT, although the information is a few years old.

Is there anyone that has lived there recently? What is it like?


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

It built by Damac so should be good.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2013)

DkyDky said:


> I'm planning to move to Lake Terrace soon.
> 
> I've done a little research and found that it's one of the better towers in JLT, although the information is a few years old.
> 
> Is there anyone that has lived there recently? What is it like?


I live there and I have just extended my contract. It is a very nice building, and it is from Damac, so quality is above average. The pool is very nice. The gym is not good enough but you can sign up the fitness in Almas Tower, right next to it. And it is right next to JLT metro. 

If you have any specific questions, you are welcome.


----------



## DkyDky (Feb 11, 2013)

nathanalgren said:


> I live there and I have just extended my contract. It is a very nice building, and it is from Damac, so quality is above average. The pool is very nice. The gym is not good enough but you can sign up the fitness in Almas Tower, right next to it. And it is right next to JLT metro.
> 
> If you have any specific questions, you are welcome.


Thanks for your reply!

How does the gym/pool access system work? Are you allowed to bring family and friends?

I have read about high chiller fees in JLT. What size is your apartment and what's the average fee per month for you?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2013)

DkyDky said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> How does the gym/pool access system work? Are you allowed to bring family and friends?
> 
> I have read about high chiller fees in JLT. What size is your apartment and what's the average fee per month for you?


They will give you 2 access cards and you or anyone can use the facilities with the access cards, ie if you are with them or you leave your access card to your friend or family member, they would have no problem using gym or pool. 

I have a studio, I pay around 300AED in summer and 80-90AEDd in winter months to Palm Utilities.


----------



## Zaleha (Sep 26, 2013)

I have a studio, I pay around 300AED in summer and 80-90AEDd in winter months to Palm Utilities.[/QUOTE]

While I'm still waiting to see if I get my job offer, I've been browsing buildings in the Marina (phew, there are tons !) and I think I've decided on Lake Terrace as well (should all else go well)...and the studios look affordable & nice.

On the bills; you mentioned chiller fees -- do you think you could tell me what your other monthly utilities come up to ? I guess it'd be internet, water (?), phone, cable TV ?

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2013)

Zaleha said:


> While I'm still waiting to see if I get my job offer, I've been browsing buildings in the Marina (phew, there are tons !) and I think I've decided on Lake Terrace as well (should all else go well)...and the studios look affordable & nice.
> 
> On the bills; you mentioned chiller fees -- do you think you could tell me what your other monthly utilities come up to ? I guess it'd be internet, water (?), phone, cable TV ?
> 
> Cheers


Ah you want too much 

Internet (16mbit DU) around 320 AED with home line and no TV channels (as I have other subscriptions online for international and home channels, which is why I got 16mbit)

DEWA (that is water and electricity) I have no idea, I had problems with it and never got billed. But it should be around 100-200 AED max without housing fee.


----------



## Zaleha (Sep 26, 2013)

nathanalgren said:


> Ah you want too much
> 
> Internet (16mbit DU) around 320 AED with home line and no TV channels (as I have other subscriptions online for international and home channels, which is why I got 16mbit)
> 
> DEWA (that is water and electricity) I have no idea, I had problems with it and never got billed. But it should be around 100-200 AED max without housing fee.


I know, I can be very demanding 

Thanks for this info, very helpful !


----------



## meenal2701 (Apr 13, 2016)

i have recently taken up an appartment in lake terrace. can any one tell me where can i apply for chiller also how do i check if the earlier tenant has any dues?

Thanks in advance


----------

